
“Rise and Kill First” Exploring Israel's Assassination Program - profuse99
https://theintercept.com/2018/03/11/israel-mossad-assassination-book/
======
misiti3780
I just finished this book and it was one of the most interesting things I have
read in a long. It is a long book (750 pages) but reads like a real life Jason
Bourne thriller.

~~~
jquinby
The author was interviewed on NPR's Fresh Air awhile back - fascinating stuff
for sure. [https://www.npr.org/2018/01/31/582099085/journalist-
details-...](https://www.npr.org/2018/01/31/582099085/journalist-details-
israels-secret-history-of-targeted-assassinations)

~~~
sente
Thank you for sharing this.

------
samirillian
The first "apology" for terrorism I read was Elie Weisel's dawn. Great read,
but learning about his personal support for irgun really makes you doubt his
eligibility for a peace prize.

~~~
the_trapper
Honestly the Nobel peace prize is almost a joke at this point.

Unless you honestly think Barack "drone strikes" Obama deserved his.

~~~
Dirlewanger
If Obama won the Peace Prize simply for not being Bush, I can't wait to see
what Trump's successor gets bestowed upon them.

------
dogma1138
The level of bias reeking from that article is insane and it's not about the
topic but the phrasing.

"Bergman relates in detail the many operations undertaken by the nascent state
that foiled an Egyptian rocket program, broke the backs of Palestinian
commandos operating from Gaza, penetrated Syrian intelligence, and bugged the
flat in Germany where young Palestinian activists planned raids into Israel."

By Palestinian Commandos the author (of the article not Bergman) means the
Fedayeen likely those who were prompted by Egypt after the Egyptian occupation
of Gaza and the dissolution of the "All-Palestinian" government by Nasser
because they didn't fit into his plan.

The Fedayeen exclusively target civilians and foreign officials in Israel so
while they primarily used guerrilla tactics and performed mainly cross border
raids calling them commandos is a bit of a stretch.

Also "young Palestinian activists planned raids into Israel" is laughable if
you don't want to call them terrorists that's fine but the only other
appropriate word to use here is militants or combatants as they weren't
planning to organize a dance off but attacks on civilian targets within
Israel.

------
bsaul
"The world is back to the divine right of kings to decide who shall live and
who shall die"

back to ? like any country in the world has ever stopped ?

